# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  New Member, from Chicago living in China

## blakenoah

Hello.  My name is Blake Noah.  I have recently relocated myself and my girlfriend to China from Chicago.  I am here to develop experience and contacts with the Asian market to open up my own F.A.S.  

If you are ever in China (or in Asia for that matter) feel free to contact me at any time. My girlfriend and I would love to help you out or visit with you.  

Best

Blake

----------


## blakenoah

Hello again.  I've been in China for about 8 months now and thought it time for a quick update.

Shortly after arriving in China I realized that jumping into an FAS operation of my own would be a bit foolhardy.  Things are drastically different here (general rule of thumb: think the opposite of what you would think back in the states and your pretty damn near how it might be here).  I searched for a position with in the Asian market.  The plan being to familiarize myself with the local industry, develop language skills, develop connections and see where I should fall into the fold in Asia.  Long story short, I settled on the Chief Preparator position at the Ullens Center for Contemporary Art.  The museum is located in Beijing's 798 art district.  I posted my first question related to the museum this morning.  Please expect many many more questions in the oncoming year.  

If anybody has any questions about China or Asian FAS industry I'll do my best to answer.  Of course, as I stated above, please feel free to contact me should you find yourself in China.  To quote Confucius: "Isn't it a great pleasure to have friends visiting from a far."

----------

